# Psyclone Mods - Kryten RDA



## skola

No deck pics as yet...







The Psyclone Mods Kryten RDA is set to follow the tremendous success of its predecessor the Hadaly RDA. Not much information has been shared about the new RDA quite yet, but what we do know is it will be:

-24mm diamber

-Dual Coil capable

-BF ready



The Kryten will also be introducing a new style of clamping!

So, who’s excited to see the finished product?

Follow Psyclone Mods Facebook group for more info!

facebook.com/groups/PsycloneMods

No wholesale information yet but contact:
josh@psyclonemods.com

Photo Cred: Randy Johnson aka @CleanBuilds on IG






http://thevapesnob.com/everyday-vape/psyclone-mods-kryten-rda/

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac

Looks nice, but I prefer squonking RDA's with top airflow. No leaking if you accidentally over-squonk. So sad it looks like the Sapor Plus will not happen. I got an email from Wotofo saying they have to refund me as the release of the Plus has been suspended indefinitely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rusty

Love it and i will Definetly get one!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Please if anyone finds a pic of the Kryten Deck please don't post it here till it's released to the world... the cloners are watching! Thanks Guys!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> Please if anyone finds a pic of the Kryten Deck please don't post it here till it's released to the world... the cloners are watching! Thanks Guys!


Oom, I found a pic of just half the deck!  From a guy who claims that it is the Kryten.. Shall I post it???


----------



## Rob Fisher

skola said:


> Oom, I found a pic of just half the deck!  From a guy who claims that it is the Kryten.. Shall I post it???



Please no.


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> Please no.


Oooh Kaayy  
Sometimes I wonder though, are these clamp style decks really necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> Please if anyone finds a pic of the Kryten Deck please don't post it here till it's released to the world... the cloners are watching! Thanks Guys!



Sorry @Rob Fisher my mistake

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Sorry @Rob Fisher my mistake



No problem Snow... thanks for understanding... Cloners Suck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

But uncle @Rob Fisher if we can find a pic of the deck on the net, im sure the cloners can too.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> But uncle @Rob Fisher if we can find a pic of the deck on the net, im sure the cloners can too.



Probably but the fact that the maker asked us not to share the deck till launch date is all I need. You never know if the leaked pics are bogus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## skola

Sooo when is launch date?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Probably but the fact that the maker asked us not to share the deck till launch date is all I need. You never know if the leaked pics are bogus.



Aaahhh ok thats a diffrent song if psyclone asked us not to .
Awesome stuff...


----------



## Clouds4Days

I have a idea.
Lets fool the cloners ....

Here is the new Kryten RDA deck

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

skola said:


> Sooo when is launch date?



End of Jan early Feb as far as I know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> No problem Snow... thanks for understanding... Cloners Suck!



I totally agree with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

Clouds4Days said:


> I have a idea.
> Lets fool the cloners ....
> 
> Here is the new Kryten RDA deck
> 
> View attachment 81303


Revolutionary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola

... and all has been revealed!


----------



## Clouds4Days

That juice well depth is throwing me off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Interesting clamping method though.


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Kryten RDA just landed in South Africa! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

My local supplier is suppose to have their Kryten stock this week. They'll let me know before they go live on their website, but I am still undecided on wanting any. A plus is along with the Kryten's they will also get the accessory stock caps for the Hadaly's as well that I have been waiting for. Not sure if they are also getting the accessory caps/chuffs for the Kryten's though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Looks great, thanks for sharing @Lingogrey 
Big builds big clouds!

Just a question, why do some chaps do a small *exhale* before a big lung inhale?
Does that improve the vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Looks great, thanks for sharing @Lingogrey
> Big builds big clouds!
> 
> Just a question, why do some chaps do a small *exhale* before a big lung inhale?
> Does that improve the vape?



@Silver maybe be wrong but i think it primes the coil in a way..on my mechs i fins if i do that it heats up quicker..maybe just me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver maybe be wrong but i think it primes the coil in a way..on my mechs i fins if i do that it heats up quicker..maybe just me



Thanks @incredible_hullk 
Just feels awkward exhaling - am wondering why not a small inhale first to get things going, followed by a bigger inhale


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Thanks @incredible_hullk
> Just feels awkward exhaling - am wondering why not a small inhale first to get things going, followed by a bigger inhale


i also thought the same @Silver but also helps flavour...by expelling all the left over air and then taking in clean air results in fresh hits imho


----------



## Soprono

@Silver I used to do the same till I realized over time you waste vapor like that, specially when it's limited inhales on a dripper. 

I tend to do small exhale when I start my mod up after it's been sitting for a little while just to get the coils heated up. Thereafter only inhale. 

On another side note that Kryten ️




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> i also thought the same @Silver but also helps flavour...by expelling all the left over air and then taking in clean air results in fresh hits imho



Lol, it does perplex me why guys do it

I will say though it is quite cool to see little puffs of vapour coming out the airholes. Hehe


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Lol, it does perplex me why guys do it
> 
> I will say though it is quite cool to see little puffs of vapour coming out the airholes. Hehe



I think it's both @Silver. A preheat of sorts, although you don't need to exhale vapor from your mouth/lungs to do it. Just softly blow through the atty while firing the coil(s), then inhale after they heat up. Some really exaggerate it, to them probably an ego trip like blowing clouds.

To me its just excess condensation on the mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Silver said:


> Lol, it does perplex me why guys do it
> 
> I will say though it is quite cool to see little puffs of vapour coming out the airholes. Hehe



Some do it to not only to heat up the coils but also to wick fresh juice to the cotton before inhaling. But hey that's just what I heard from some reviewers.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Looks great, thanks for sharing @Lingogrey
> Big builds big clouds!
> 
> Just a question, why do some chaps do a small *exhale* before a big lung inhale?
> Does that improve the vape?


I do it to flow air over the coils while it heats up it does take half a second or so to get to temp so a little exhale.
It is also a cloudblowing trick you exhale into the mod expelling the last bit of air in your lungs an by the time you ready to inhale you can take a bigger hit on coils that are already at optimum temp.
All the cool kids are doing it  

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Gazzacpt - makes sense now!


----------



## Kaizer

Think its called "Purging"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Kaizer said:


> Think its called "Purging"



Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

*** GIVE AWAY ***


HECSA (High End Club of South Africa) likes to give all vapers a chance at getting some High-End gear! As a part of what we like to do best, we are wanting to give one lucky member a chance at getting their hands on the newly released Psyclone Kryten. This is a 24mm RDA and let us tell you that it is nothing short of incredible!

In order to get in on the action all you need to do is go to the Vape-SA Facebook group and find the Giveaway post and then X1 and your ECIGSSA username!

The live giveaway will be done by Mr Rob Fisher. 
Entries close on Sunday 5th @ 21h00 and the give away will be done on the 6th @ 19h00 live.

What will you get: 
1x Psyclone Kryten 24mm RDA
1x Psyclone Kryten Ultem Cap
1x Psyclone Kryten Delrin Cap
1x Psyclone Kryten Frosted Cap

Rules: 
- One (1) entry per member ONLY! 
- Must be a member of ECIGSSA
- NOT have a Kryten RDA already (we will know) 
- Must live in South Africa

Good luck! 
HECSA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> *** GIVE AWAY ***
> View attachment 83851
> 
> HECSA (High End Club of South Africa) likes to give all vapers a chance at getting some High-End gear! As a part of what we like to do best, we are wanting to give one lucky member a chance at getting their hands on the newly released Psyclone Kryten. This is a 24mm RDA and let us tell you that it is nothing short of incredible!
> 
> In order to get in on the action all you need to do is go to the Vape-SA Facebook group and find the Giveaway post and then X1 and your ECIGSSA username!
> 
> The live giveaway will be done by Mr Rob Fisher.
> Entries close on Sunday 5th @ 21h00 and the give away will be done on the 6th @ 19h00 live.
> 
> What will you get:
> 1x Psyclone Kryten 24mm RDA
> 1x Psyclone Kryten Ultem Cap
> 1x Psyclone Kryten Delrin Cap
> 1x Psyclone Kryten Frosted Cap
> 
> Rules:
> - One (1) entry per member ONLY!
> - Must be a member of ECIGSSA
> - NOT have a Kryten RDA already (we will know)
> - Must live in South Africa
> 
> Good luck!
> HECSA



Oh wow awesome....
Doing this right away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ok cant do it right away cause im not a member of that group....YET

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soprono

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok cant do it right away cause im not a member of that group....YET



You are a member of ECIGSSA ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Soprono said:


> You are a member of ECIGSSA ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah but you need to X1 on the facebook group.


----------



## Soprono

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah but you need to X1 on the facebook group.



Apologies over read that part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Soprono said:


> Apologies over read that part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Understable bud, its all the excitment


----------



## Spydro

I'm a member of ECICSSA, but I will never do FB & I'm not in SA (typical exclusion from parties on this forum). I'm OK with that though (this time) because as of this morning I will soon receive 2 Kryten RDA's with accessories without being in this elitist drawing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Spydro said:


> I'm a member of ECICSSA, but I will never do FB & I'm not in SA (typical exclusion from parties on this forum). I'm OK with that though (this time) because as of this morning I will soon receive 2 Kryten RDA's with accessories without being in this elitist drawing.



as george lopez used to say "WAAAABANG ". round 1 begin...yoh @Spydro that was a fatality blow in the pratice round

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spiv

Request to join group sent


----------



## Clouds4Days

spiv said:


> Request to join group sent



Same here bud


----------



## Scissorhands

Silver said:


> Looks great, thanks for sharing @Lingogrey
> Big builds big clouds!
> 
> Just a question, why do some chaps do a small *exhale* before a big lung inhale?
> Does that improve the vape?


From my understanding the exhale is to give the coil some time to ramp up (on a mech), clear the airflow holes from any possible juice/dust/residue and compleatly empty your lungs before a massive "rip"

Edit: oops this has been answered very well by other forums members

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah but you need to X1 on the facebook group.



Are you not a member of Vape-SA?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Attie said:


> Are you not a member of Vape-SA?



I am now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Spydro said:


> but I will never do FB



Same here m8.
Pity most competitions have that as a requirement.
Good luck boyz. Hope it goes to someone who really wants it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

KZOR said:


> Same here m8.
> Pity most competitions have that as a requirement.
> Good luck boyz. Hope it goes to someone who really wants it.



I also will not do the BlueCheck age verification that many US companies are now requiring in order to buy from them, and soon enough all of them will. The system has flaws, the companies pay to use it but will not band together and make BC fix it. So my future buying will mainly revert to locals that I don't have to play the game with. That means higher prices, paying local taxes and for local shipping.


----------



## Spydro

FYI, here's a picture of how the Kryten accessory tops caps look along with the SS cap sleeve that you have to use with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv

Clouds4Days said:


> Same here bud



I'm in! Now to win that comp...


----------



## PsyCLown

Aww yeah! Super excited for this 

Taking a look at the Kryten and the deck, I was filled with mixed emotions.
The RDA looks amazing, however I can only imagine what sort of price tag it held.  Now there is a chance I might own one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not a Dripper guy... I love my Skyline and Hussar's big time... I have tried many drippers without much luck... but I just built the Kryten and put it on my Hellfire Shadow and while it's early days yet the Kryten looks to be a real keeper! So far the flavour is outstanding and I'm sure as the wicks bed in it's only gonna get better! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a Dripper guy... I love my Skyline and Hussar's big time... I have tried many drippers without much luck... but I just built the Kryten and put it on my Hellfire Shadow and while it's early days yet the Kryten looks to be a real keeper! So far the flavour is outstanding and I'm sure as the wicks bed in it's only gonna get better! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 83903
> View attachment 83904
> View attachment 83905


such a lucky fish @Rob Fisher ..does it come with bf pin?


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> such a lucky fish @Rob Fisher ..does it come with bf pin?



It sure does!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a Dripper guy... I love my Skyline and Hussar's big time... I have tried many drippers without much luck... but I just built the Kryten and put it on my Hellfire Shadow and while it's early days yet the Kryten looks to be a real keeper! So far the flavour is outstanding and I'm sure as the wicks bed in it's only gonna get better! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 83903
> View attachment 83904
> View attachment 83905



Wow wa wi wa.... Looka great uncle @Rob Fisher 
How is it building on her?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow wa wi wa.... Looka great uncle @Rob Fisher
> How is it building on her?



Really easy... I popped in two Nano Aliens from @RiaanRed 8 wrap 3mm 0.27Ω and firing at 45 watts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure does!


oh man yes yes yes..pair with the new lost vape bf....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

now to wait for @Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im running 4mm Fused claptons at 125watts and man the Flavor is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

From my VERY limited BF experience, I do not think I will run a dual coil atty on a BF mod. I am too interested to vape one of these and compare it straight on with a Twisted Messes. Similar air flow down to the way the posts limit it up the middle of the atty, slits on the side and low down. The TM2 is my personal standard for dual coil drippers so far. Hope I can get my hands on a Kryten looks unlikely.


----------



## spiv

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure does!



Based in the pics, the drainage must be horrible. No bottom airflow will compensate, but as far as squonking goes, how do you feel this stacks up @Rob Fisher


----------



## spiv

Lord Vetinari said:


> From my VERY limited BF experience, I do not think I will run a dual coil atty on a BF mod. I am too interested to vape one of these and compare it straight on with a Twisted Messes. Similar air flow down to the way the posts limit it up the middle of the atty, slits on the side and low down. The TM2 is my personal standard for dual coil drippers so far.



I have a bf and a normal Petri and they both perform exactly the same. The bf is on my Leprechaun. See my profile pic


----------



## Rob Fisher

spiv said:


> Based in the pics, the drainage must be horrible. No bottom airflow will compensate, but as far as squonking goes, how do you feel this stacks up @Rob Fisher



@spiv that was my original thought as well and didn't even think it was bottom fed... I'm not sure what's going on in the internals (Maybe @Takie can shed some light on it) but the Kryten seems to drain just fine and squonking wets the wicks and the excess appears to head back into the bottle... I will take a good look at it tomorrow but I must say it is an absolute pleasure and will be my go to dripper and stay on the Shadow for the foreseeable future.

It's going to be interesting to see what the other recipients have to say as they play with it... also looking forward to seeing what @KZOR says when he gets his early next week!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up @spiv... @Takie will take his apart tomorrow and take pics... and explain...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett

Anyone else having problems getting approved to join the group? Been waiting since yesterday mid-day. Ho-hum, have cancelled my join request and re-submitted....let's see what happens.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Crockett said:


> Anyone else having problems getting approved to join the group? Been waiting since yesterday mid-day. Ho-hum, have cancelled my join request and re-submitted....let's see what happens.



Hi @Crockett it does take a while for them to accept you, i think its cause you know- HE groups are difficult to Join 

Im talking nonsense now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie

Wow awesome giveaway once again @Rob Fisher !


----------



## shabbar

Crockett said:


> Anyone else having problems getting approved to join the group? Been waiting since yesterday mid-day. Ho-hum, have cancelled my join request and re-submitted....let's see what happens.



+1 mate , 3 days now.

@Rob Fisher please approve my join request.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not an admin on Vape-SA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

But I will message them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> But I will message them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




thanks or else somebody gonna get a hurt real bad


----------



## Rob Fisher

All new members have been authorised.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Crockett

Thank you kindly @Rob Fisher


----------



## Lord Vetinari

@spiv my concern with hotter builds would be the tube attaching to the 510 pin. I was thinking it could possibly get hot and melt? I am very happy with the little single coil Hadaly and really want to get further into BF. I only have one regulated BF mod with another on the way so I am super new to this, pardon my noobness. So no worries letting it get a bit warm?


----------



## spiv

@Lord Vetinari honestly, I've never thought about that... But I like a cooler vape so simple wires work great for me.

I stopped using my Tsunami because the juice doesn't drain and an oversquonk leaks out the bottom airflow holes and you don't get that squonk sound I've grown to love. 

This looked to be similar where the squonk hole is higher than the juice well so I was a little surprised when @Rob Fisher said it squonks... So I'm waiting for that breakdown .

The Hadaly squonks perfectly. Love it. Just need to get my build right in it as I think I'm only getting like 70% of the flavour I could be getting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Hehehehehe.... I also love that little slurp and how it goes deeper if you have squonked enough @spiv it is fantastic. I do a LOT of driving and the tactile/responsive nature of the whole thing is the bee's knees. On a 300km drive I used to fill two 3ml tanks or have to have a dripper or two dripped and on stand-by. Running the Hadaly as BF I am vaping all the way and I still have enough left in the little bottle to move around between meetings etc.

As tempted as I am by the Kryten, it is a serious investment and I guess honestly I am still very taken with the Hadaly. Going to keep watching until I find a high-wattage vaper running BF before I decide on the dual-coil route for myself or not. I know these atties will last a lifetime so it is a super relaxed decision I like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are all winners here because we gave up stinkies! But one of you 250 vapers that entered the competition will win a fantastic prize! And what will the winner get?

1x Psyclone Kryten 24mm RDA
1x Psyclone Kryten Ultem Cap
1x Psyclone Kryten Delrin Cap
1x Psyclone Kryten Frosted Cap

The giveaway will be on Monday the 6th @ 19h00 live on Vape-SA on Facebook!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 84082
> 
> We are all winners here because we gave up stinkies! But one of you 250 vapers that entered the competition will win a fantastic prize! And what will the winner get?
> 
> 1x Psyclone Kryten 24mm RDA
> 1x Psyclone Kryten Ultem Cap
> 1x Psyclone Kryten Delrin Cap
> 1x Psyclone Kryten Frosted Cap
> 
> The giveaway will be on Monday the 6th @ 19h00 live on Vape-SA on Facebook!



Fingers crossed and bum cheeks clenched cause if i win this one, im afraid i might just crap in my pants uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

Clouds4Days said:


> Fingers crossed and bum cheeks clenched cause if i win this one, im afraid i might just crap in my pants uncle @Rob Fisher


Lol just get an adult nappie.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I have to say I really rate this RDA! It's just perfect on my Hellfire Shadow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Guys and Girls... @Takie will be doing the draw for me tonight at 7pm... I just realised I will be at supper with my sweet wife celebrating our 35th wedding anniversary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Guys and Girls... @Takie will be doing the draw for me tonight at 7pm... I just realised I will be at supper with my sweet wife celebrating our 35th wedding anniversary!
> View attachment 84150



Dont forget the flowers uncle @Rob Fisher and the choclates and something Shiney that weighs in Carats

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Guys and Girls... @Takie will be doing the draw for me tonight at 7pm... I just realised I will be at supper with my sweet wife celebrating our 35th wedding anniversary!
> View attachment 84150


Congrats @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Congratulations @Rob Fisher


----------



## Deckie

Do we have to be present to win? It's my son's birthday & I'm taking him out for the evening. If we have to be present then good luck to all that are there. Have fun.


----------



## KZOR

Congratulations @Rob Fisher 
Now for the next 35 glorious years

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Do we have to be present to win? It's my son's birthday & I'm taking him out for the evening. If we have to be present then good luck to all that are there. Have fun.



No you don't... if your name is at number #1 position after 3 randomisers you win!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Dont forget the flowers uncle @Rob Fisher and the choclates and something Shiney that weighs in Carats



Flowers done! Chocolates are a no no because we are all on diet... and no shingy things because we are going on an overseas holiday later this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats to Derek Barker aka @Derkster_122! You are the winner of the Kryten RDA and all the accessories!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Thank you @Rob Fisher, and thank you to all involved for my oh so awesome prize and for making vaping awesome and also for making my mods look a damn sight more elegant and classy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Derkster_122 !
Enjoy!

And congrats @Rob Fisher on the anniversary. 35 years, wow! That is special

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Derkster_122 said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher, and thank you to all involved for my oh so awesome prize and for making vaping awesome and also for making my mods look a damn sight more elegant and classy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice one bud, she is a beaut.
Please give us feedback on your new baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one bud, she is a beaut.
> Please give us feedback on your new baby.



Will do, lol feel like I should sell a kidney to get a high end mod right about now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie

Derkster_122 said:


> Will do, lol feel like I should sell a kidney to get a high end mod right about now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations @Derkster_122 , awesome prize. Please give us some feed back after you've sold your kidney.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Deckie said:


> Congratulations @Derkster_122 , awesome prize. Please give us some feed back after you've sold your kidney.



Lol will do so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkster_122

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Just completed my review on the Kryten. Will upload to youtube for my subscribers after the edit has completed.
My findings :
Pros :

Excellent craftmanship
Great building space
Great flavor
Flat coil wire builds less than 3mm in width will not be bent when tightening down
Goon tip fits
Can be customized
Cons :

Need to adjust coil wires to not obstruct wicking
Flathead screws
Cap heats up with dual clapton size and bigger builds
Not the best looking RDA
Airflow is hard to adjust
No customizables included for pricepoint.
Verdict : The Kryten kneels before the Goon, Goon LP and the CSMNT.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## KZOR

@Derkster_122 .......... have you tested the Kryten yet?


----------



## Derkster_122

KZOR said:


> @Derkster_122 .......... have you tested the Kryten yet?



Not yet, been swamped with work, will post as soon as I have tested it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Derkster_122 said:


> Not yet, been swamped with work, will post as soon as I have tested it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sayyyyy.... What.....


----------



## Derkster_122

I know right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Derkster_122 said:


> I know right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will test if for you if you want bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Clouds4Days said:


> I will test if for you if you want bud



Lol just looking at it, the quality looks EXCELLENT and to make it even better, it's my first dripper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Trying out a first build (Clapton's) in a Kryten. Clouds for days @50W with 75/2 preheat. Flavor is OK, but so-so compared to the Hadaly's. Need to play around with it more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derkster_122

Alrighty then...

So I finally got a few minutes to spare and have coiled and wicked my awesome looking kryten. Vaping on some prebuilt fused claptons with some sickboy77 CID, (my ADV).

Seeing as it is probably going to be destined for full time use on my rx200s I rate I will stick with silver colour scheme. It is however very nice to have the black and clear colour scheme as an option too.

The flavour on this atty is without a doubt the best I've had to date. The notes I get from this are incredible. 

I would like to thank every single person involved in the competition for such an awesome prize. I think that seeing as this is my first rda I was given the best of the best to try it out. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. 

I think the only problem and it's not really a problem at all that I have is that the drip tip is extremely hard to get off the atty.

Also, on my ipv4s it looks like a beauty and a beast sort of setup.

Ps. I have attached some pics and like I said this is my first rda, so if you see a flaw in my setup or have a suggestion please do tell me. TIA.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Derkster_122 !
Great post and photos
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Silver said:


> Lovely @Derkster_122 !
> Great post and photos
> Enjoy


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Getting the Kryten's figured out for my full DLH's. So far I have been determined to use the chuff's, and have found that I like to run at much higher wattage than what I would normally run these DIY's at. It's a much warmer vape, but also helps the flavor with the massive air they are capable of with the chuff. I am running on Sig213's with preheat to get the Clapton's up to temp way faster. But, I almost need to run a hose to refill the Kryten's with when used as drippers. Will probably try one on a regulated 26650 mod to see how it handles it next to the dual series batt Sig. Eventually I'll try one of them with the BF pin installed on a Reo with a different build. But for now the Hadaly's on Reos are getting it done like a spade royal flush for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Spydro said:


> Getting the Kryten's figured out for my full DLH's. So far I have been determined to use the chuff's, and have found that I like to run at much higher wattage than what I would normally run these DIY's at. It's a much warmer vape, but also helps the flavor with the massive air they are capable of with the chuff. I am running on Sig213's with preheat to get the Clapton's up to temp way faster. But, I almost need to run a hose to refill the Kryten's with when used as drippers. Will probably try one on a regulated 26650 mod to see how it handles it next to the dual series batt Sig. Eventually I'll try one of them with the BF pin installed on a Reo with a different build. But for now the Hadaly's on Reos are getting it done like a spade royal flush for me.



I've found my Kryten to be quite heavy on juice too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

So I got my Kryten, first build dual clapton's, 0.35 ohms, with my 12mg Black Barrel Whisky juice and this massive drip tip it kicks like a mule. @Silver I think it is almost 18mg lol. Flavour is spot on, airflow is excellent. Not exactly my style of vaping, to many clouds, but good. Anything negative about this atty: Only one thing, I had a battle to fit the smaller drip tip, the O-Ring is a bit to big. Would I by another one? No I don't think so. If @hands can make a decent drip tip, maybe. So far the Snapdragon wins hands down IMO. Cheers guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

